# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Citalopram

## Elske2

Sinds drie maanden slik ik citalopram om mijn angsten en depressies te onderdrukken. 

's morgens twee stuks per dag. In het begin merkte ik wel wat verschil, maar tegenwoordig wordt het al wat minder.

De afgelopen twee weken door een stevige griep "er niet aan toegekomen" om ze te slikken. Heb de psycholoog een mailtje gestuurd en gevraagd of ik er zo maar weer mee kon beginnen. Zijn antwoord was dat hij geen medicus was en hier geen antwoord op kon geven. Contact met de huisarts is sinds afgelopen maandag wat vertroebeld en het is zowiezo geen man die echt open staat voor psychische klachten. Voor ik hem ga bellen, wilde ik jullie vragen of een van jullie toevallig ervaringen met citalopram hadden ?

Klopt het dat je in de loop der tijd erg vermoeid voelt en lusteloos ?

----------


## Petra717

Mijn advies! 

Zoek een andere huisarts! Die je gemoedstoestand wel serieus neemt en niet zijn eigen persoonlijke mening laat varen over zijn medisch functioneren. 
Als jij moeite hebt met je gevoelens, maw psychische klachten hebt zal je daar toch wel in bepaalde mate met je huisarts over kunnen praten. Kan dat niet? Zal ik opzoek gaan naar een andere, je hebt jezelf er alleen maar mee als je blijft.
Psychische klachten kunnen lijden tot vele lichamelijke klachten en kunnen in het ergste geval chronisch worden. 

Succes!

Knuffel,
petra

----------

